# Neck gasket repair form



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I've used both a road cone and a glass (pickle?) barrel.


----------



## El Scotto (Jul 24, 2013)

I have a minicell form specifically for this purpose that you are welcome to use, but I'm out of town until Monday.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

Dap one gallon container is a bit bigger then 10 inches (might be 15").

Or cut a foam back roller down. They are usually longer then you need. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

I used coroplast (corrugated plastic) from an old political yard sign. Glued up 2 layers and cut out according to Neck Gasket Repairs WITHOUT Kokatat's Gasket Repair Kit / Neck Gasket Repairs WITH Kokatat's Gasket Repair Kit from page: Kokatat | Instructions I had spring clamps. 

https://vimeo.com/54681893


----------



## Salidaboater (Nov 5, 2013)

Football works great


----------



## gwheyduke (Jul 3, 2008)

I have one I made out of wood you are welcome to use. In in centennial.


----------



## waterbob83 (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies and especially the offers! I've never seen it done the Kokatat way. It seems like it might be difficult to situate everything properly?

I came across this in Home Depot today: Ariana 12 in. Round Capri Breeze Plastic Planter, 465121-1001 at The Home Depot - Tablet. For $6 it tapers gradually to the right diameter in the middle. I wear L/XL gear and my wife wears S/M, so this will be nice if/when we have to replace hers.


----------



## johng (Apr 25, 2005)

I've done it with and without the Kokatat kit and recommend making a kit. It's easier and, for me, resulted in a better job. No matter how you do it, you need to be careful and it's nice to have a friend handy to help align the parts. 

It's an IR piece and you can part with it then send it to IR. In the past IR would replace all the gaskets for about $50 - the price of the gaskets. They do a great job but it'll be gone for a while.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

some of the older dry suits had a tapered neck and that works great on a traffic cone

many of the newer dry suits have a flat neck and the kayak academy kit works great on them


----------



## merritrd (Feb 1, 2010)

*Gasket repair*

Another way to repair gaskets.

How to Repair Dry Wear Gaskets at NRS.com


----------



## jakebrown98 (Mar 4, 2008)

I've used an Angel Food Cake Pan many times with success. It is mildly tapered. I've also used a large kitchen pot with the handles removed. You could go into a couple Good Will stores with your handy leatherman tool and see if you find a pot that fits. Card board makes a good shim if there is just a little space. Be sure to wrap some blue painters tape around the new gasket where the edge will fold up to when you glue. It keeps things cleaner. OS Systems PB 300 is what I use--I just don't have as good of luck with Aqua Seal.


----------



## BAER (Nov 28, 2007)

the kokatat "plate" method works really well and lining it up is really pretty easy, I do a dozen or so a year and use the plate every time easy clean and your not stretching the gasket as you replace it.


----------

